# I want to be freemasson



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 15, 2014)

Butrus Nakhleh

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 15, 2014)

Find a lodge near you and begin the journey...


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 15, 2014)

To know what process you need to go through we need to know your geography.  There are countries where Masonry is banned so you can't.  There are countries where Masonry is kept private so you have to locate a sponsor.  There are countries where Masonry is open so you send an email expecting no response then go knock on the door.

There are countries where Masonry is by invitation but in most the petitioner has to be the one to start the process.  Whatever your next step in the process inform them that you have asked how to become a Mason and you were referred to them so you have already taken the first step.

Knowing your geography the brothers here can show you how to locate a valid lodge near you.


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 16, 2014)

I live in Syria

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2014)

Butrus Nakhleh said:


> I live in Syria



I believe Masonry to be banned in Syria at the moment.  Should you decide to relocate there are lodges in more than one adjacent or nearby countries.  You might not be able to move back home if you moved to one of those countries and joined our families.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups Europe tab.
http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges EUROPE tab.


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 16, 2014)

I WANT TO GO TO LEBANON ,
WOULD YOU ADVICE ME?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/g...nd-lodges/534-district-grand-lodge-of-lebonan

Because there is so much opposition to Masonry in countries with large Muslim populations, the Scottish lodges that meet in Lebanon are extremely private.  Knocking on their door unannounced will not work.  After relocating there you will need to befriend a member and build trust.  Masons live all over the world including countries that ban local membership so any member going back to such a country and identifying Masons is a very real risk that those of us in the Americas have never faced.  Care and privacy are life and death in that region of the world.  Expect the approach to take a long time and at first to be suspected of being an agent trying to find names.


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank u very much for your help   
But as you know the Freemasonry is so secret and I Don't know any person is freemason because that's need top secretly between the members.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 19, 2014)

So it's difficult to me to find someone freemason . Awaiting your kind advice.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## zouzoum (Oct 19, 2014)

Butrus Nakhleh said:


> So it's difficult to me to find someone freemason . Awaiting your kind advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Dear butrus ,
I live in Lebanon and i can help you if you arrive here 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 19, 2014)

OK thank you very much , on Thursday I will be in Beirut , how  could I to communicate with you directly , My cellphone : <<phone# removed>>
My Email:bnakhleh@hotmail.com

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## zouzoum (Oct 19, 2014)

Butrus Nakhleh said:


> OK thank you very much , on Thursday I will be in Beirut , how  could I to communicate with you directly , My cellphone :
> My Email:bnakhleh@hotmail.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


I semt you an email 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

